# baby's weight gain too much?



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Just took my 21 week old twin boys to be weighed. Twin 1 is consistently following the 9th centile however, twin 2 is now above the 75th after starting on the 9th at 2 weeks old. My HV says I need to get our GP to check that there are no underlying medical issues. He was actually on the 25th centile at birth but lost weight and had slow gain (feeding/blood sugar issues; he spent a few days in special care). He is currently on 5 x 7oz (though closer to 8oz once water and formula mixed) a day - seemed happy with his milk intake and said no reason to wean early though I'm not too convinced?? Got GP appointment tomorrow. Trying not to be worried cos he seems very healthy and doesn't look fat though he has a big head and does look older than his age; think he's maybe a bit longer than average. What could be the reason for his rapid weight gain and do you think the GP might recommend introducing some baby rice?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I don't think he will suggest starting baby rice early especially as his weight is climbing , it may just be that now he has discovered milk he is making up for early days and taking as much milk as he can, or it may just be something as simple as a growth spurt which will even out itself and he will settle somewhere in the middle on the 50th centile, see what the gp says but try not to panic

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya Nic, thanks for your reply! Just to let you know that all went well at GP. He said that twin 2 looks perfectly fit and healthy, totally normal. Advised to go for further weigh-in in a couple of weeks as requested by HV. If still gaining weight and looks like increasing above centile again, go back for review another couple of weeks after that and if still the same, then back to GP. He was happy with milk intake but said if I wanted could dilute his feeds by reducing by one scoop!! Thought that was weird as its not a good idea to go against manufacturers instructions but apart from that it would effectively mean putting a baby on a diet!! Not going to change his feeds but have decided to gradually take both boys off comfort milk as they no longer need it. Next step, weaning and hopefully phasing out the Gaviscon!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like you has a good plan to me Hun, great stuff

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Turns out that he's on the 91st centile for length so he's in proportion! Wish they'd just checked that in the first place instead of the insinuation that he's putting on too much weight and all the to-ing and fro-ing to HV clinics and the GP!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Why did they not do that in the first place? 

At least you know there is no problem

Nic
Xx


----------

